# Least expensive substrate



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello all,
I'm setting up a new tank and have been pricing substrate. My new tank is 75G. It is really going to add up. I was wondering what your thoughts were on using a dirt and clay mix with some gravel on the top? I am fairly new to this hobby so any advice would be great. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

planted tank of just fish


----------



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

Planted with fish


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I think you can have some easy plants to grow with just gravel as long as you have some bioload.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Dirt and clay substrate is awesome but its a mess when you pull up the plants. Ive done it before and now my preferred method is making clay balls or spikes and adding them to the roots of the plants

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

I've tried
1. Potting soil (lots of work to get rid of floating things, need patience to endure six months of water tanning)
2. no name kitty litter from superstore (wash it, put in tank, and 48 hour constant water change with drip and overflow to get water to clear up)

The constant overflow really helps to remove fine particles that tend to be suspended in the water column. I don't use gravel to cover them up. With potting soil, I often increase the filling rate and disturb the substrate intentionally to let the stuff that don't settle within two minutes flush out.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Barebottom tanks are the cheapest  I kept a bunch of easy plants with just gravel which was quite easy. IMO you need to figure out whether you're going low/medium/high tech, what wattage lights you're going to use etc before thinking of substrate. How planted do you want the tank? Plants add up in price quite quickly too!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Immus21 has sand and gravel for sale for cheap. If I were you I would get the light coloured sand and the natural gravel. The sand will settle on the bottom and the gravel will sit on the sand. It creates a very natural look. This is basically what I have in my lightly planted 120 and I love the look.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

You can use a clay product called turface. I have used it for years and never had a problem. You can a 50 lb for $25.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> Immus21 has sand and gravel for sale for cheap. If I were you I would get the light coloured sand and the natural gravel. The sand will settle on the bottom and the gravel will sit on the sand. It creates a very natural look. This is basically what I have in my lightly planted 120 and I love the look.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I agree with this statment 100%. In fact if you bring a couple big buckets for the sand/gravel you can have it for free...


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

I always just go to the nearest river and grab whatever I like. The river along Shaugnessy on Lougheed has some amazing looking sand and rocks to snag for any tank. I have that sand in all of my tanks.


----------



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Lots to think about


Korea - New West


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> You can use a clay product called turface. I have used it for years and never had a problem. You can a 50 lb for $25.


This. Turface is high CEC and will grow great plants if you dose ferts or use root tabs and allow the roots to breathe.

Having said that, I think plants for a properly planted 75 gallon will add up to a lot more than your substrate.

If you only want plants and aren't going to high light, inject CO2, etc. just use pool filter sand and grow epiphytes like Java Fern and Anubias and the odd sword plant with root tabs.


----------



## msjboy (May 2, 2011)

White silca sand might work..,9 dollars 40 lbs, different coarseness available


----------



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

Well, I know that everyone has their own preferences in substrate but I decided to splurge a bit instead. I got Eco Complete. I really like the color, it's good for plant etc. I already have co2 so this, increased light and fertilizers will work well. The only thing I don't like, so far, it that it is so light (weight not color). It doesn't really grab onto and hold the plants but I guess their roots will hold them in eventually.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Eco-complete is a good choice for CO2 injection as it buffers the water a bit so your CO2 drop isn't as much as with ADA and Fluorabase.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Korya said:


> Well, I know that everyone has their own preferences in substrate but I decided to splurge a bit instead. I got Eco Complete. I really like the color, it's good for plant etc. I already have co2 so this, increased light and fertilizers will work well. The only thing I don't like, so far, it that it is so light (weight not color). It doesn't really grab onto and hold the plants but I guess their roots will hold them in eventually.


Good choice on the eco complete. I had the same problem with a similiar product. The plants were hard to keep down in the substrate. Try using tweezers to plant the stem further into the substrate. I found that too help.

Good luck. Post some pictures so we can all see


----------



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

Well, here it is. Lots of work but it turned out ok. Can't wait till the plants fill in. I will remove the rocks on the wood once they are fully waterlogged.









Korea - New West


----------

